# Orijen LBP



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

probobly a simple question to some but im torn. on the bag it has est. weight you think your dog will be vs. how many cups a day you should feed him based on his current age. One range is from 60-85lbs and another is 85-130lbs. Should i feed the max of 60-85lbs or the min. of the 85-130lbs or does it even matter?


I know some people on here just do the "rib" test but considerin it is a high quality kibble and i have an 11wk old pup i want to be careful

What would you suggest.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

You have a puppy over 85 lbs?
Don't use puppy go to Adult, and feed at the min. side of the scale to start.


----------



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

its not askin if i have a puppy of 85lbs its sayin what i think the projected weight of my pup will be and then based on his age the reccommend a daily feeding which is why my question came up.

Also i heard somewhere that the reg. orijen may have too much of something (i think it was the phos/calc. levels) and to go ahead and feed the LBP for a year give or take. 

Would it make a difference if i fed the adult orijen vs the LBP.

And would i have to do the whole switching thing even though its basically the same food/brand?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would feed him the LBP. You are correct, the adult is higher in Cal/phos for a puppy.

What is the difference between the "max" amount for 60 to 85 and the "min" for 85 to 130? 

How much does your pup weigh NOW?

Do you know how much your pups parents weigh? 
What bloodlines? (WG show, working ect..)


----------



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

West german working his dad was around 90 and his mom was 75-80 he has ciwan trodjberg (sp?) as one of his grandparents and yoschy as a great grandparent and of course the same dogs that produced those lines. i just looked at the bag and it doesnt look to be much diff. from the max of 60-85lbs and the min. on 85-130lbs which is about 1 cup to 1/4 cup depending on his age.

The bag doesnt go by weight but months but he is around 20lbs and 11wks.

Should i take my advice and feed that for about year?


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh Sorry, they do a projected Adult weight on the LBP, never seen that before!
Glad you don't have a 85 lb GSD puppy. One other thing *GSD are not a Large Breed.*
While the parents are the upper side they are not large. My dog love Orijen, its 
a good Adult food, have a new working line pup here myself 9 wks & would not feed Origen LBP or Adult.
Always go for the min. & a GSD would fall into the *60-85 lbs per the standard.*


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: jdp2134West german working his dad was around 90 and his mom was 75-80 he has ciwan trodjberg (sp?) as one of his grandparents and yoschy as a great grandparent and of course the same dogs that produced those lines. i just looked at the bag and it doesnt look to be much diff. from the max of 60-85lbs and the min. on 85-130lbs which is about 1 cup to 1/4 cup depending on his age.
> 
> The bag doesnt go by weight but months but he is around 20lbs and 11wks.
> 
> Should i take my advice and feed that for about year?


I was just wondering about his weight because I was curious if he was a big puppy.

I would go it the 60 to 85lb "guidelines". But I wouldn't necessarily start with the max amount. Then adjust from there based on how his condition is. Better for him to be on the thin side than too fat.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I would also go with the Adult Orijen for a dog at that weight. My GSD has been on Orijen for a year now with great results. I couldn't be happied with Orijen


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: larrydee33I would also go with the Adult Orijen for a dog at that weight. My GSD has been on Orijen for a year now with great results. I couldn't be happied with Orijen


For a 20lb, 11 week old puppy?


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree with BlackGSD, use the puppy food for now, there is too much phos/cal in the adult formula, which means he could grow too fast, and could have a case of Pano. Feed the puppy food for a bit, then switch to adult food after awhile. I don't remember the feeding instructions because I haven't fed my boys orijen in so long, but start out with the minimum, and then adjust his diet from there, whether it's too much or too little.


----------



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

cool so i will just continue doing what im doing. just wanted to get other peoples opinion


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

I just changed from Canidae All Life, with the New Canidae formula giving a lot of problem with
dogs in her lines & many others on the boards. Looking like we would have to change food (still on old bag)
I re-looked at having a pup on a high Protein food, and having great success with Orijen Adult.
Maybe I should just bite the bullet & change Little Raven over to Orijen Puppy Large, it does have the ideal calcium content.


----------

